# Which would you choose? RYJ Church or Party Lusi?



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

So I am gearing up for some pretty big purchases within the next few months. My first boxes/purchases of Cubans. I will probably be splitting these with my best friend, also a cigar lover. So as long as the paychecks continue to be good and I have some extra cash I will be purchasing some to fill up the new Vicksburg. So I'm real excited and I have been doing my research. So I have a list of cigars and I am trying to go with a variety of vitolas, strengths, and flavours. This is my first poll on the large variety of cigars I am looking into. The Romeo y Julieta Churchills and the Partagas Lusitanias. These will most likely be special occasion or party cigars due to the size and price. So which out of the two would you go with and _why_? I realize that these are probably two totally different monsters and I am comparing them only because of size and price- they are pretty expensive on my budget so these will most likely be one of my biggest purchases and why not? They both get high reviews and are both huge! Keep in mind, I am pretty knew to Habanos- I've had a total of about 10 in my smoking career.

So again, which one and why?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lusitania...because I like the Partagas flavor profile better than RyJ, and have enjoyed Lusis much more. But you will get differing opinions on this question, guaranteed. Only way to find out for sure is to get a couple of each and see _which one you like the best_.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

My feeling is that this poll will end up pretty lopsided.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RyJ Church is my favorite of the line, but IMO the Lusi is leaps and bounds above the Church!!! Especially if you can get them with 10+ years on them! :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like Partagas better than RYJs.

The Lusi from 98 are smoking great now.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Almost everyone here will tell ya to get the Lusi. Guaranteed.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lusitanias are epic; RJ Churchill is just a good Churchill cigar.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I prefer the RyJ Churchill. Been smoking out of a few boxes from the 80's and these are excellent cigars!

As far as the Lusi, not a big fan of them.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Romeo Churchill. From 96 to 2000, I've never had a Lusi that really impressed me.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

got to love those tubos


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

had an '80s RyJ church that blew any Lusi I've ever ha out of the water. that being said you're not going to find any of those; so ............

has to be the Lusi. there are some '98s out there to be had, and are great!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I prefer the RyJ Churchill. Been smoking out of a few boxes from the 80's and these are excellent cigars!
> 
> As far as the Lusi, not a big fan of them.


Just had to go against the grain, didn't ya Bruce 

Sadly your odds of finding 80s RyJs is nil, so I would opt for the late 90s Lusi. I have had a late 90s Church, and liked the Lusi much more (this is just my flavor profile though). But like has been said, get a couple of singles and decide for yourself. No reason to drop $100s to find you don't like them that much.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

got to agree with bruce and brandon, lusi are the only partagas i have ever smoked that i did not like.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I must say that the 98 RyJ Churchills are quite good. I still prefer the Luci though.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I must say that the 98 RyJ Churchills are quite good. I still prefer the Luci though.


:tpd: Had a couple 98 RyJ Churchills that were excellent but the Lusi just outshines IMHO.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> RyJ Church is my favorite of the line, but IMO the Lusi is leaps and bounds above the Church!!! Especially if you can get them with 10+ years on them! :dr


True DAT, TODD!

I can't wait 20 years for an RyJ to be in it's prime. The Lusi is awesome with half that age


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

With at least 5+ years of age, and if they're on, Lusitanias are unbeatable!!! Simply magnificent!!! However, RyJ Churchills are also awsome and usually with only a couple of years on them. They are, without a doubt, much more consistant than the Lucitanias. I would buy the RyJs over the Lusitanias, unless the Lusitanias have at least 5 years on them!!!

Johnny


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I prefer the RyJ Churchill. Been smoking out of a few boxes from the 80's and these are excellent cigars!
> 
> As far as the Lusi, not a big fan of them.


You seemed to enjoy that '91 in Springfield Bruce. Or maybe you were just being polite.  :r

Hey...November has an "R" in it!!!!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Gonna be a tough decision! Gonna see what box codes I can get a hold of and give you guys that info.

I'm not sure how old I will be able to age these so I will try to get them with some age already.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm gonna swim upstream here and say that with the ages of R&J Churchills vs Parti Lusi's someone is likely to find reasonably available, the Churchills are smoking better. I'll admit though that I lean to the Churchill flavor profile.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Lopez said:


> I'm gonna swim upstream here and say that with the ages of R&J Churchills vs Parti Lusi's someone is likely to find reasonably available, the Churchills are smoking better. I'll admit though that I lean to the Churchill flavor profile.


What are the two profiles like?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> RyJ Church is my favorite of the line, but IMO the Lusi is leaps and bounds above the Church!!! Especially if you can get them with 10+ years on them! :dr


i have to agree with Todd on this one... ive had some 98 lusi and some 98 RyJ churchill and i think, actually im gonna have to say i like the RyJ better...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I have only had Lusis so I didn't vote, but I would hope the Lusis because I just ordered some more. RyJ Churchills are somewhere down the line for me, though.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm basicly a Party hoe but have been fortunate to have had a few RYJ's from the 80's that were simply awesome. I've enjoyed the Lusi's but have to give the nod to the aged RYJ's.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks so much guys on the opinions. But try to keep in mind that these will most likely be recent year stuff. So try not to include 80's ryjs and such.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I guess that this is always going to be personal taste or preferance. My experience has been that the Lusi is more consistant in quality over recent years and a little a little more flavorsome.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

One thing with the Lusis I bought that were from November 2005, there were alot of plugged ones--about 6 out of 12 or so I've smoke so far (except for the ones I give to others--they are always fine )--and I hear alot of gripes about their construction problems in that area. I really liked them, though. 2006 production reportedly made improvements in construction and such, so you might have better luck. A set of Henry's tools might be in order, just in case.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

If you've tried both the Party and RYJ lines, pick which you prefer.
The entire Partagas lineup does nothing for me, but the RYJ's are amazing.
RYJ Churchies all the way.Much more complex and flavorful, less harsh and one-dimensional as Party's are.
My $.02


----------



## noprob1017 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have some '98 RyJ Tubos that are out of this world. I ration them out very carefully. Lusi's are very good as well. Hard to fo wrong either way.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I have both with 05 dates. I much prefer, both of them. The Partagas is a larger cigar in length and RG.


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> I have both with 05 dates. I much prefer, both of them. The Partagas is a larger cigar in length and RG.
> 
> Ron


Nice Lusi for me but i love both...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Lusitanias are epic; RJ Churchill is just a good Churchill cigar.


I really like the RyJ Church but as you said the Lusi is Epic. The flavors,the character, the spice, it slowley builds in strength, and continues to evolve. I loves 'em.

T


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I voted for the RyJ, as I've enjoyed the recent production RyJ's over the recent production Lusi's I've had in my humi. I buy the tubos. My _real_ choice is for the Party Churchill DeLuxe. I prefer them over both the RyJ and the Lusi. Agian, these assessments are all based on recent production.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Okay guys: here are the box codes I have to choose from:

Romeo Y Julieta Churchills Box 25	JWI DIC 05
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills Box 25	OEB FEB 06
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills Box 25	PMR OCT 05
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills Box 25	SRP ABR 06
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills Box 25	SVF DIC 05

Partagas Lusitanias Box 25	BGE ABR 06
Partagas Lusitanias Box 25	OPU MAR 06
Partagas Lusitanias Box 25	UAS ABR 06
Partagas Lusitanias Box 25	UAS MAY 06

So nothing with age. Any changes of heart?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Get the oldest of whichever you choose...or get the oldest of both!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Get the oldest of whichever you choose...or get the oldest of both!


Like...say...1990 Lusi's?  :dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Like...say...1990 Lusi's?  :dr


Bah! That's fifteen years older than I can get! Almost as old as me!!!


----------

